# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Audacity can generate binaural beats

## PostScript99

Audacity, a freeware sound program, has a free binaural tone generator, but I have no clue how to use it. Any help would be nice.  :smiley: 

audacity.jpg

----------


## Voldmer

I've generated lots of binaural sounds using Audacity, but without a particular "binaural tone generator".

All you need to do, is to generate a sine wave of one frequency in the left channel, and another sine wave of a slightly different frequency in the right channel.

The difference in frequency is the binaural beat frequency.

So, for example, if you generate a sine wave of 80 Hz in the left channel, and a sine wave of 85 Hz in the right channel, then there will be a binaural beat of 5 Hz perceived by the listener (works best with head phones).

So, to recap:

1) generate a single track with a pure sine wave of some chosen frequency
2) set this track as "left channel"
3) generate another single track with another pure sine wave - differing from the first
4) set this track as "right channel"
5) save the file to mp3 or whatever - it will be downmixed to a stereo sound in the process.

----------


## MasterMind

Here you go: 

benjf.com » Generate Your Own Binaural Beats With Audacity

----------


## DreamBliss

I am just getting into this using Gnaural, but will probably use Audacity next. I will share what I learn in a video tutorial in the near future. You can also get my sounds, as I make them, here:
https://soundcloud.com/dreambliss

MasterMind:
I'm sorry to report that link is broken  :Sad:

----------

